# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) شروحات :  شرح عمل رستور وجلبريك الى ايفون 3gs و4g باصدار 5.1.1

## yassin55

ان الحمد لله ، نحمده و نستعينه ، و نستغفره ، و نعوذ بالله 
من شرور انفسنا و من سيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له 
و من يضلل فلا هادي له ، و أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، و أن محمدا  
عبده و رسوله صلى الله عليه و على آله و أصحابه و من تبعهم 
بإحسان الى يوم الديـــن و سلم تسليما كثيرا ، أما بعد ...  اليوم موضوعنا عن عمال رستور وجلبريك باصدار 5.1.1 الى هاتف 3GS&4G وبى النسبه الى 4gنفس الخطوات لاكن الفلاشه بتاعت 4g وانشاء الله فى القريب  4GS    هذا الموضوع اهداء الى الاخوه 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    نداء الشرح علي بركة الله   تدخل الجهاز فى وضع *DUF*  
واليكم الشرح مصور     تابع الصوره  بعد ذلك اضغط رستور  كما موضح فى الصوره اعلاه  اضغط على الشفت فى الكبورت ورستوفى الايتونز     بعد ان تضغط على الشفت ورستو وتختارالفلاشه    اضغط على رستور كما موضح فى الصوره ادنها                               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   يتبع

----------


## yassin55

وهنا نجى لعمل الجلبريك بى برنامج redsn0wnews
ودى صوره البرنامج بعد فتح الضغط وفتح البرنامج                               
وكده جينا الى الخطوه التانيه الجلبريك وتنزيل السيدبا على هاتف 3gsاو 4g
وهنا اضغط على كلمه jailbreak                
حمل برنامج من الروابط  
RedSn0w 0.9.14b1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
RedSn0w 0.9.14b1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
هكذا ينتهي الموضوع نتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم      
تحياتى للجميع
Yassin55

----------


## mohamed73

ماشاء الله  اخي ياسين موضوع اكثر من رائع من شخص مجتهد ودائما

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك خويا 
يعطيك العافية
مشاركة مميزة

----------


## b@sil

تميز وابداع دائما متميز

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك  اخي ياسين

----------


## GSM-AYA

_بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود الرائع_

----------


## algubtan

شرح جميل جدا وعمل اكثر من رائع الف شكر على الموضوع وفي انتظار المزيد من الابداعات

----------


## yassin55

والله ياشباب الفضل يرجع ليكم والى تعاونكم 
معى والشكر خالص الى اسره المنتدى المغربى

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

موضوع رائع جدا اخ يس
+++
يسلمو يابوب

----------


## amire1965

شكرا لك اخي صالح على المعلومة

----------


## راضى راضى

بارك الله فيك  اخي

----------


## abdou147

مجهود اكثر من رائع

----------


## tiadla

bon programe

----------


## abkari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## samihssain

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## kawakib13

بارك الله فيك

----------


## نعيم العبادي

عاشت الايادي شرح جميل ومفهوم

----------


## Anehila-gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed phone

شكرخاص نابع من اعماق القلب لك ولجميع الاعضاءعلى هذا الشرح المفصل

----------


## JERMED

thinksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## jasem700

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الكريم

----------


## abdovitch

merci

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك خويا 
يعطيك العافية
مشاركة مميزة

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

بارك الله فيك على المجهود والشرح الرائع

----------


## anaszahrane

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## refaat_sr

بارك الله فيك      و         وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## KASMI

موضوع اكثر من رائع من شخص مجتهد ودائما

----------

